

Lizard Squad teen gets no-jail sentence for 50,700 fraud, harassment charges - ourmandave
http://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2015/07/lizard-squad-teen-gets-no-jail-sentence-for-50700-fraud-harassment-charges/

======
pgalvin
If this guy was like, 13, maybe this would be ok. But 17... he should be
punished.

